
US Seizes $25M of Aluminum Linked to Chinese Billionaire - zafka
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-seizes-25-million-worth-of-aluminum-linked-to-chinese-billionaire-1484303409
======
pjc50
(same story, less paywall) [https://agmetalminer.com/2017/01/13/part-of-
aluminum-stockpi...](https://agmetalminer.com/2017/01/13/part-of-aluminum-
stockpile-seized-us-opens-wto-case-against-chinese-aluminum/)

Context: there is all manner of strange stuff going on in the aluminium
market, especially in relation to futures and warehousing.

e.g. [https://www.fastmarkets.com/base-metals-
news/aluminium/timel...](https://www.fastmarkets.com/base-metals-
news/aluminium/timeline-whats-happened-to-lme-warehouses-since-bazooka-was-
loaded-112210/)

[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2011/05/18/572046/please-
wait-10...](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2011/05/18/572046/please-
wait-10-months-for-your-aluminium-thank-you/)

[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2014/01/16/1744342/an-
aluminium-...](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2014/01/16/1744342/an-aluminium-
supernova-which-the-lme-never-saw-coming/)

------
radicaledward
Can we add a unit to the title here on HN? The only reason I clicked through
was to see what unit the 25M was in. 25 million grams? 25 million milligrams?
25 million rupees?

(it's $25 million USD)

~~~
unclenoriega
Thanks for saving me a click. I was going to go with 25 million moles.

------
gregn610
web link don't work. [Here's another]([http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-
seizes-25-million-worth-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/us-
seizes-25-million-worth-of-aluminum-linked-to-chinese-
billionaire-2017-01-13-101032922))

------
willvarfar
[meta]

web link has stopped getting me around the paywall. Isn't it against HN policy
to link to sites with paywalls?

~~~
John23832
I don't think so. The guidelines don't say anything about paywalls. WSJ and
WaPo are linked to all the time.

Now is it bad form, maybe...

~~~
johnward
"Are paywalls ok? It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have
workarounds." \- FAQ

~~~
John23832
My fault. I went and skimmed at the guidelines before I responded. I must have
missed that.

------
TeeWEE
"To Read the Full Story, Subscribe or Sign In"

More & more sites are doing this. Its such a crappy experience.

~~~
rdlecler1
Losing money and laying off workers is a crappy experience for the media. I
like my free high quality news as much as the next guy but the current system
of free riding isn't working. Can't blame them for trying.

~~~
nilved
Where are you finding high quality news? In my experience, that comes from the
places without a financial incentive.

------
forgotmypw
If anyone can actually get to the article, would you mind pasting it here,
please?

------
mkj
What kind of warehouse do you need for 25M or aluminium?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its a factory yard - just acres of dirt surrounded by a fence.

